# Campfire Firewood



## Redbird (Jan 20, 2010)

For those of you who like to camp and of course have a campfire, the next time your cutting wood and come across "hollow" logs I recommend you save them for your next camping trip. After you get your initial fire going, set your "hollow" stick of wood on top of your campfire like a stovepipe which gives it a chimney effect, and watch it go. I learned of this from an RV magazine a couple years ago. Don't know if anyone here has ever seen it or not, but it works great. After it gets burning good you can knock it over on it's side and roast your hotdogs/marshmallows with heat from all sides.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 21, 2010)

Have seen that done,was suprised how good it worked.The big thing around here is old washing machines tubs..They make great firepits..


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 26, 2010)

Redbird said:


> For those of you who like to camp and of course have a campfire, the next time your cutting wood and come across "hollow" logs I recommend you save them for your next camping trip. After you get your initial fire going, set your "hollow" stick of wood on top of your campfire like a stovepipe which gives it a chimney effect, and watch it go. I learned of this from an RV magazine a couple years ago. Don't know if anyone here has ever seen it or not, but it works great. After it gets burning good you can knock it over on it's side and roast your hotdogs/marshmallows with heat from all sides.



It works but don't ever build a small fire in a hollow tree to smoke critters out, don't ask me how I know.


----------

